
Tidelift raises $15m Series A for a better open source business model - troydavis
https://blog.tidelift.com/tidelift-raises-15m-series-a-for-a-better-open-source-business-model
======
nieksand
Their pitch towards open source maintainers is definitely promising:

"Open source sustainability is a noble goal—who would stand in the way of
these creators and maintainers, who invest so much of their time and effort in
our shared digital infrastructure, trying to make ends meet?

But basic survivability? Let’s set the bar higher than that."

It will be interesting to see where it goes.

